# Ищу ноты Libertango в транскрипции Виктора Романько



## dim79187670

Добрый день.

Ищу ноты Piazzolla Libertango 
в транскрипции Виктора Романько
Вот аудио запись можно послушать.



Высылать мне на 

[email protected]

Буду благодарен


----------



## garmonist

Есть Libertango Зыкин-Пьяццолло, если надо пишите в личку.


----------



## beckford

я так думаю что эти ноты есть только у Романько))


----------



## dim79187670

Ну это конечно логично! :biggrin:


----------



## Bulgarin

dim79187670 писал:


> в транскрипции Виктора Романько.


нет и быть не может т.к. Романько играет импровизацию.


----------



## Evgen_abakan_muz

Эх! Записать бы это на нотный текст


----------



## beckford

Я вот послушал сейчас эту запись, так это же и есть обработка Зыкина


----------



## Artem1866

да он подредактировал Зыкина плюс его импровизация. нот нет.


----------



## beckford

я думаю что нот и не будет)


----------



## kaplya777

да Романько здорово ее играет )


----------



## grigoriys

beckford писал:


> обработка Зыкина


разрешите поинтересоваться кто такой Зыкин и есть ли у него еще обработки или своя музыка?


----------



## beckford

Зыкин, это ,насколько я помню, баянист в ансамбле народных инструментов, в каком именно не помню, насчёт других его обработок и своей музыки нигде не слышал


----------



## Manako

Почитал темку, нашел вот такие вот нотки: А. Пьяццолла В.Зыкин Либертанго для соло
Может надо кому-то
http://www.sendspace.com/file/tclwdk


----------



## Ralf

Уважаемые коллеги, а аудио, представленное в начале темы, скачать где-то можно? Исполнение шикарное. Хотелось бы скачать...


----------



## Mikhayloff.ek

Ноты даже не ищите, их не будет точно, потому что это авторская обработка, но на основе обработки Зыкина. Романько ни кому их не дает. К тому же относятся и Свет и тени и т.п Хотя сами ноты существуют,это точно.

А аудиозапись эта с диска "Best of", на этом же диске и Свет и тени, Кампанелла, Воронежский ковбой. Диск в сети вряд ли найдете,а записи вконтакте есть, все по-моему.


----------



## Сергей Крылов

beckford писал:


> я так думаю что эти ноты есть только у Романько))



Bulgarin писал:


> нет и быть не может т.к. Романько играет импровизацию.



Ноты есть у меня. Я их сам писал с вышеуказанной аудиозаписи. Хотя точно известно, что рукописи имеются. Есть очевидцы, которые видели ноты. Совпадают с моими почти полностью. Романько играет как правило один и тот же текст, с небольшими изменениями, совсем незначительными, такое бывает у многих эстрадных исполнителей. А сам текст произведения остаётся неизменным. При желании любое произведение, которое играет Романько можно за пару часов вывести на ноты.

beckford писал:


> так это же и есть обработка Зыкина



На самом деле это обработка Зыкина. Основа его. Виктор Алексеевич только в основном поменял расположение частей и немного сочинил своего текста, что, на мой взгляд сделало произведение очень выигрышным. Сам его играю в обработке Романько, обожаю эту музыку.

Mikhayloff.ek писал:


> К тому же относятся и Свет и тени и т.п Хотя сами ноты существуют,это точно.



Есть у меня ноты Свет и тени, которую играет Романько, только это не его обработка. а его студента-аккордеониста. Случайно нашёл в ВУЗе. Валялись на фортепиано)) Потом таинственным образом исчезли. Вовремя я снял копию...

Сразу говорю, ноты Libertango не могу выслать, на то есть определённые причины. Если интересуют Свет и тени, пишите НЕ в личку, а на адрес эл. почты [email protected], либо в ICQ 435-367-413.


----------



## сергей.67

Очень жаль, что нельзя разжиться у вас нотами,. ..вы всех так раззадорили((((


----------



## Сергей Крылов

сергей.67 писал:


> Очень жаль, что нельзя разжиться у вас нотами,. ..вы всех так раззадорили((((



Извините уж... К сожалению пока не могу сделать.


----------



## Vladimir Zh

Имя студента, который обработал Свет и тени - аккордеонист Игорь Матыцин, учился у Виктора Алексеевича (если не путаю). К сожалению сейчас музыкой не занимается, а жаль. Ему семью кормить надо, не имея жилья в Е-бурге одной музыкой жить трудно. С ним я связь потерял лет пять назад.


----------



## Сергей Крылов

Vladimir Zh писал:


> аккордеонист Игорь Матыцин, учился у Виктора Алексеевича


Всё верно


----------



## dim79187670

Добрый день.

Ищу ноты Piazzolla Libertango 
в транскрипции Виктора Романько
Вот аудио запись можно послушать.



Высылать мне на 

[email protected]

Буду благодарен


----------



## daniil26

У кого есть ноты Либертанго в обработке В. Зыкина. Скиньте пожалуйста.


----------



## DENY90

Отправьте мне кто-нибудь, пожалуйста, в обр. Зыкина [email protected]


----------

